# Does white poop mean bloat??



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

I noticed some white poop floating around in my tank this evening. I read the other day on this site that a sign of bloat is white poop. None of my fish appear bloated though. I do have 1 yellow lab that has been hiding out in the corner of the tank but I think its due to being picked on or possibly holding. its mouth appears extended. I plan on getting it out and putting it in my other tank soon just haven't had time to remove all my rock to get her yet. Anyway, other than that all my fish appear fine. I did switch to new life spectrum food a few weeks ago. Could that be it or should I be concerned about a case of bloat going on?

Thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If the fish are eating then it's likely not bloat. White poop from time to time is normal. I would be concerned if you see very fine, thread-like feces coupled with fish that aren't eating.


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I think this fish in the culprit of the white poop. I noticed it has a small protruding anus i suppose im not really sure. He had something white stringy stuff hanging off it too but it wasnt very much when i checked on him. Its gone now. Here is a pic, probably hard to see what im talking about though.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like she's holding. White poop is normal especially if she's been holding long enough to vacate any food that's been eaten.


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Awesome, that would be great. I have yet to have a fish go full term. Gonna try and put her in a holding tank today then. Glad to hear its probably not a parasite. Been working hard to keep my tank healthy. :thumb: :dancing:

Thanks again


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I always find the first signs of bloat are trying to eat the food, but spitting it out. Trying again, spitting it out.


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Alright, So my fish is still taking long white stringy poops. *** read it could be an internal parasite or he could just be constipated.....I have been using New Life Spectrum food with garlic to help prevent parasites but he is still taking these kind of poops. Any thoughts, Should I remove him and put him in a hospital tank and treat it with clout? Also, Anyone have any clue on what this guy is? The pictures don't do him justice. The egg spots on this tail are actually orange and he has orange on his fins also. I have a ACEI who is the boss of the tank now but this guy is starting to give him a run for his money. \

thanks


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

I still see a brown part. So no bloat. And that poop is not nearly stringy enough for bloat indication.

The white stringy feces that people are talking about is really really really fine.


----------

